# Loft Barn Straw Rental



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have an unused loft barn that will hold several thousand square bales. A man that owns a landscape business wants to rent my barn to store wheat straw square bales.

How do you price it?

By the bale?

By the month?

Any advice on the particulars would be helpful


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Around here guys rent old barns anywhere from $250 per year on up.

Only thing I would worry about is how many of his employees will be snooping around your property and covenantly your stuff goes missing. I let my neighbor use my cooler to store Christmas tree seedlings but only his close family is aloud in my building. No high school or migrant workers aloud on my property for insurance or theft reasons. Just some things to think about.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

He should cover your barn for fire or other losses and liability as is common in rental of business property. You should have proof from the insurance company on the coverage and be required to notify you before the coverage expries.

No idea on the rent amount but business wise normally a property is rented and the amount of inventory does not matter. Now if you are only renting a part of the barn different, such as renting our horse stalls. Now if he is running a retail sales location you "might" have a base rate and a price per bale or dollars of sale as many malls do. I don't think that would apply here. To me it would be a simple rental of the building. You do have right to limit what is stored there or type of equipment or such. If there is power or public water or sewer there you may want the bill in their name or they pay you monthly for the bill amount. If any equipment such as a lift for the loft cover in the lease who is responsible for it and any repairs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I wouldn't do it here for a few hundred dollars. It is just not worth that for a loss of privacy and the risk involved and dealing with a influx of people whether 2 or 4 or 6 or whatever. Are they going to clean up the place when done? Straw is typically quite messy. Is the straw going to be combined and free from seed so not to attract rodents? How do they plan to get the straw in your loft? Are they going to be bugging you to borrow this or that? Can they access your barn in most weather conditions without rutting up the area? For me, all these different possibilities just diminish greatly the value of renting. Could be that the barn is away from your privacy and nothing really to disappear at the barn. Probably my greatest concern would be if one of the knucklehead hired hands that works grunt for the landscape company is a smoker.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike,

As a reformed smoker (40+ years ago), I agree with your statement except, I'd add 'careless' to the smoker's title. I'm from the era of knowing how to 'field dress' a spent cigarette. I'm not sure most of today's smokers have any idea of what I'm talking about. 

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd probably price it by the sq ft if you were going to do it, maybe like $0.50 - $1/sq ft/year


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My way of thinking is.....

Would the little bit of money be worth the hassle that will come, do I really want or need that little bit of cash in trade for the possible worries down the road, people coming and going as they please on my property, I don't think I would even if the barn was empty and not doing much but sitting ... that's just me tho...


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

On the flip side of this conversation, i just went and looked at potential barns to rent for the purpose of getting some extra hay under a roof come haying season. After looking at access restrictions, potential runoff and leaching water problems, and snow drifting near the door ways i decided to pass. THEN he offered to give them away to make his yard more tidy. Gonna move 250 ft of 40 wide barns home after haying and put them up. All in all a better solution for us.


----------

